# Torch FC - MIUI 1.8.19, bug fixes applied 9.9.11



## kenjunior (Aug 29, 2011)

I THOUGHT I read somewhere the solution of Torch Force Close in the 1.8.19 MIUI build. I searched but nothing comes up that I can find useful.

From day 1 install of 1.8.19 I get a FC when trying to run Torch. Its not a big issue, I d/l another app that works but when I hit torch by accident I have the torch icon stuck in the bar and I have to reboot to get it to go away. Holding home button at the lock screen does nothing until I unlock the phone and I have the FC screen waiting.

Am I missing something?

KJ


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

a fix was put out and i believe it was fixed in the rom and then the rom re-released. 
redownload and reflash (no wipe).. should fix your problem


----------



## kenjunior (Aug 29, 2011)

So I wasn't having a mental moment, this really was discussed somewhere.

I assume I need to re-d/l, reflash and then reapply the bug stomp?


----------



## kenjunior (Aug 29, 2011)

DONE - works like a CHAMP. D/L the 1.8.19, flashed, booted, rebooted into recovery and flashed bug stomp (just in case). Torch works great!! THANK YOU!

upvote to Framework43 for all his hard work thus far and another upvote to DXC for bug stomp


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

kenjunior said:


> DONE - works like a CHAMP. D/L the 1.8.19, flashed, booted, rebooted into recovery and flashed bug stomp (just in case). Torch works great!! THANK YOU!
> 
> upvote to Framework43 for all his hard work thus far and another upvote to DXC for bug stomp


Where's this said bug stopper at??? Link?? 
Found it, 
Thanks!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------

